# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Onderwerpen voor aparte fora

## Janneke

Ik probeer een rijtje te maken van ongeveer 15 ziektes/aandoeningen, die we als forum onder het kopje "Bekende ziektes en aandoeningen" kunnen zetten. Deze moeten dus interessant zijn voor een grote groep. Het is de bedoeling dat elk van die fora een eigen beheerder krijgt en er nieuwtjes in worden geplaatst.

Ik heb in ieder geval vast een forum over kanker en een forum over diabetes aangemaakt, zie de voorpagina.

----------


## Janneke

Ik dacht zelf nog aan Reuma...

----------


## Marleen

Hart en vaatziekten?

----------

